# Spanish Fireplace



## suezq (Dec 1, 2012)

Help, I want to use the fireplace in my rented house, it has a glass door, do you have it open or closed while the fire is burning? I lit the fire and closed the door and the glass cracked!!!!!
Any advice would be welcome. Thanks.


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

you mean the chimenea? You should have it closed but as I understand it the small air vent open.

I'm no expert at these but mine is also glass door fronted and using mine this way I've never had the glass crack....


----------



## suezq (Dec 1, 2012)

I think someone must have replaced the glass with non heat resistant stuff. I thought we were supposed to have it closed. I am peeved we really want to use the fire, it's soo cold ! Thanks for that. : ) .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suezq said:


> I think someone must have replaced the glass with non heat resistant stuff. I thought we were supposed to have it closed. I am peeved we really want to use the fire, it's soo cold ! Thanks for that. : ) .


:welcome:

you say you're renting?

get in touch with the agent - that's what they're for


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

suezq said:


> I think someone must have replaced the glass with non heat resistant stuff. I thought we were supposed to have it closed. I am peeved we really want to use the fire, it's soo cold ! Thanks for that. : ) .



You can still use it with the door open, it's just not so efficient


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Ours cracked once, but that was due to trying to close it with an oversize log inside :doh:.
Best to have the door closed, keeps the smoke out.


----------



## suezq (Dec 1, 2012)

Is the new glass very expensive?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

suezq said:


> Is the new glass very expensive?


have you spoken to the agent yet - this kind of thing shouldn't be for the tenant to replace - unless you have broken it my mistreating it


----------



## suezq (Dec 1, 2012)

*Thanks*



xabiachica said:


> have you spoken to the agent yet - this kind of thing shouldn't be for the tenant to replace - unless you have broken it my mistreating it


Thanks, It is just curiosity on my part, I'd just like to know if it is an expensive item to replace,

And thanks to all who have replied, you have been really helpful, I will get on to the agent tomorrow and get this sorted so I can use my lovely chimenea and keep warm this winter.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

suezq said:


> Is the new glass very expensive?


I don't remember, perhaps 20 or 30E? We bought it from the company in Churriana who supplied our stove.


----------



## chica de cocentaina (Jul 25, 2011)

We have just had to replace one of the glass doors on ours.....70E...hubby fitted it


----------



## wiggytheone (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi 

The price of the piece of glass will depend on the size of the fire but they are normally quite expensive as they are treated. If it was the first time you used the fire then it would be a good idea to get the agent in. I have had experience with a glass fronted log fire fitted in a friends house that he rents. Before the guests arrival the cleaners had been in and as they cleaned the fire they had turned around a fitting just inside the door without realising. The guests unknowingly lit the fire closed the door and cracked the glass. A small Phillips screw was putting pressure on the glass and as it heated it cracked. 
To cut a long story short the agent should be made aware of this as fire glass should not crack as a rule



Good luck


----------



## Simone chu (Apr 19, 2013)

*wood stove*



suezq said:


> Thanks, It is just curiosity on my part, I'd just like to know if it is an expensive item to replace,
> 
> And thanks to all who have replied, you have been really helpful, I will get on to the agent tomorrow and get this sorted so I can use my lovely chimenea and keep warm this winter.


Doea anyone know the wood burning stove distributor in your place? as long as in Spain is ok for us. Thank you in advance.

Wish you all have a wonderful life
Simone


----------

